# Signal timing



## SyBorg (Jan 26, 2002)

I am running Windows98 with 320MB of SDRam. I have plenty of hard drive space on two drives. I frequently get the following error which occurs at many different times when I am working:
" Attention. Signal frequency is out of range. H: 25.4 kHz
V: 78.9 Hz Please change signal timing.
My computer goes to a black screen with this message in a red box. Nothing works. If I hit the escape key, sometimes the computer comes back. But it is unstable and can happen again. Other times, nothing. In which case I have to try a hard re-boot. What is happening here and how do I fix it?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Try this......... 


1)Start in MS-DOS mode and press the Ctrl key as soon as your PC starts this will get you the Bootup menu.

2)Once the menu is up choose Comand prompt only

3)Type Scanreg /restore at the prompt

4)You will see a sceen where you can select which registry backup to use.

5)Choose your back up and press Restore

6)When ready you'll be prompted to Restart your computer


----------



## SyBorg (Jan 26, 2002)

Thanks, I will give it a try...


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

The refresh rate your video card is running is incompatible with your monitor.

go to start/settings/control panel/display/settings/advanced/monitor. in the drop down box if it's set to optimal, change it to adapter default, or vice versa, which ever applies. Generally for this type error adapter default will work the best.


----------



## SyBorg (Jan 26, 2002)

Thanks Brian. I changed the setting from 75Hz to adapter default. Will see what happens...


----------

